# What is this?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Can someone tell me what this is and what does it do? Is it some type of emissions related device. I'm referring to the black cylindrical object with the red on the end. Been looking at this thing for time and can't figure out what it is. Everything else under the hood I'm familiar with.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

It's likely the Evap purge solenoid, part of the evaporative emission controls.

I bet one end taps into the manifold and the other end heads towards the firewall, under the car, and to the charcoal canister.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sx sonic said:


> It's likely the Evap purge solenoid, part of the evaporative emission controls.
> 
> I bet one end taps into the manifold and the other end heads towards the firewall, under the car, and to the charcoal canister.


^ Either that or the MAP sensor.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

can you give a little bit larger view, so we can see where it is in the engine bay?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

This is going to sound odd, but with all the computers and monitors in these cars... Unplug it and see what error comes up on the DIC?


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Just ran out and checked my engine bay. That is indeed the Evap purge solenoid, the left side line goes back to the charcol canister, the right side line goes to the intake manifold.

The MAP sensor is just outside the picture on the left side, directly under the hose.


----------

